
Leonardo da Vinci had ADHD - robmerki
https://twitter.com/robmerki/status/1288599317716938752
======
gowld
De Vinci was a perfectionist with high standards. No evidence given that he
had ADHD. And spending 3 years on a major project suggests not ADHD.

~~~
robmerki
I agree that he could be labeled as a perfectionist, but the frequent
hyperfixations on various different topics, as well as the inability to follow
through on grandiose ideas point towards ADHD. It's impossible to tell with
100% certainty, his life shows too many common symptoms of ADHD for me to be
convinced otherwise.

------
cafard
Paul Fussell once reviewed a book titled _Boswell 's Clap_. Fussell wondered
how medical science, which could not diagnose and treat a fungal rash he had,
with him there to examine, could accurately diagnose the medical conditions of
persons dead for centuries.

But I guess that Leonardo is too tempting to be left alone: Freud had his own
shot at diagnosing him.

